# Book Recommendation for EO use in soap



## boyago (Nov 7, 2014)

Any recommendation?  I've found plenty about EOs in general but was hoping for a book with more information in relation to soaping.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 7, 2014)

Alicia Grosso's book, "The Everything Soapmaking Book" has a chapter on using essential oils in soap.


 IrishLass


----------



## boyago (Nov 7, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Alicia Grosso's book, "The Everything Soapmaking Book" has a chapter on using essential oils in soap.
> IrishLass



I've read that but I think it must have been a library copy.  Thanks I'll check the stacks.


----------

